
Limor “ladyada” Fried was kicked off Facebook and no one will tell her why - mikecarlton
https://boingboing.net/2017/10/18/high-handedness-scales.html
======
HeyLaughingBoy
I've been locked out of Facebook for two years since my account was hacked and
"I wouldn't say I've been missing it, Bob!"

For those who don't get the reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXsIfpnThFA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXsIfpnThFA)

------
wincy
I deactivated Facebook a few months ago and realized my email was tied to
Facebook on Kickstarter. Facebook helpfully reactivated my account when I
logged in, I unlinked it from Facebook, then deactivated again. It's crazy
that I'm worried about deleting my Facebook because I'm not sure if something
similar will crop up in the future and lock me out of some website (or I'd
have to effectively get a new email address).

